# New to woodworking - rifle cabinet case



## DavidAG92 (Jul 25, 2008)

I am new to woodworking but am interested in finding some plans that would help design a rifle cabinet. I have a couple of WW2 rifles plus replica 1800 revolver that I'd like to have locked but displayed. I have found someone near my house who has expressed interest in working with me. I'm on a quest to find some plans that match what's in my head and don't know where to start. Any help is appreciated. An example of what I'm looking for would be a dark wood rifle cabinet with 2 glass doors that would match the style of a barrister bookcase with drawers on the bottom.
here is the best plans I've found: http://www.vintageprojects.com/woodshop/gun-cabinet-plan.html
but there are just not quite what I want.
thanks for your help,
David


----------



## BroDave (Dec 16, 2007)

Welcome aboard David.

You may find this one to your liking.


----------



## rsharp (May 6, 2008)

David,

Plans for the one I've built are provided free here. To match a Barrister (mine here), the key is to match the trim and mouldings.

Here are free plans for another version.
http://www.extremehowto.com/xh/article.asp?article_id=60483

Hope this helps! Happy woodworking!


----------



## DavidAG92 (Jul 25, 2008)

thanks for your quick replies.
How would you change the above plans to include double doors?
My idea is to make one side for rifles, the other for books, display, and a small fireproof safe.
Thanks,
David


----------



## SawDustnSplinters (Jan 18, 2008)

Welcome David…the new Wood Magazine for Sept 2008 on page 30 has some plans for a showplace cabinet for either guns or display, they give the plans to build it either way, you could modify it to suit your dual purpose.


----------



## BroDave (Dec 16, 2007)

If you use Randy's Barrister plans all you would need to do is double the width and use one side for your long guns and the other for books. One of the bottom units can have a drawer or a solid wood front instead of a glass front.

Or, you could build the Barrister, to fit your long guns width wise, then add two smaller units on each side for books, scaled down in width if you prefer. The safe can be hidden by a solid front at the bottom or built into one side as a "hidden" door, as in less obvious than in the front.

I like this idea, HURRY UP AND BUILD IT.


----------



## DavidAG92 (Jul 25, 2008)

What wood would you recommend? I like oaks, walnut, and our bedroom furniture is dark with the wormed look.
Advice?


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

Hi David

I have built quite a few gun cabinets and posted them on my sight (projects and shop photos). I have no plans but they might give you some other ideas.

God Bless
tom


----------

